# 1st ride with the chain gang



## cyberknight (10 Oct 2011)

Went on my 1st proper fast club run on Sunday after going out with the slower groups for the last few months.

They took it easy till the cake stop then the pace really picked up and i found it a lot of fun.

The group did ride a lot closer than i was used to and it was my 1st ride with an echelon rotating like a team TT, all in all a lot of fun I did get dropped about 5 miles from the finish but it was down to not fueling correctly as coming off nights my body clock and eating times are all mixed up.

We did 46 miles and the average was 19.3 , a bit slower than normal apparently .


----------

